# 14 week old puppy biting- experienced golden owners please can I have some advice.



## Madi Mccann (May 6, 2019)

Posts: 3

about 1 hour ago · #1
14 week old puppy struggling to stop bitinf
Hello everybody, 
My lovely little man Arlo is 14 weeks. My partner and I are struggling with getting him to stop nibbling (to a point where he snapped at me, and drawn blood twice). 
A bit of background on the structure of his day and what we have done so far to try and stop him from doing this:
He has a walk at 6.30 (15 mins).He has crate time 7.30- 10 then the dog walker comes round for another hour. He then goes back into his crate until 12 when my partner comes home for an hour. Then then goes for another walk with my partner at 2. I then come home at 4 and am with him until his bed time at 11. He goes for a longer walk during this time. 
When he bites it is normally during play. Not guarding toys or food, but jumping up and biting hands. On occasion he does this when we are just sitting- it is a very snappy motion and sometimes with a low growl- tail is just limp. 
So far we have said no sternly, put him in a safe empty place where is he alone for 5 minutes where he can calm down. When this does not work, we have ignored him. I reward for good behaviour, he has started puppy school and we do training throughout the day. He waits for his food, we go through doors first, he gives up toys in exchange for treats. 
If anybody could help that would be amazing. I am at a true loss. 
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Just hang in there a couple more weeks and you should see improvement. It really seems no matter how many things you try nothing is working and then it gets better. Try all these things: teach the word kiss by rubbing a bit of peanut butter on your hand, cease playing as soon as he bites and move away, keep using his isolation place if he doesn't stop, try and give him a chance to really run around somewhere (walking doesn't really get them tired enough but don't force him to run along with you). Use the search box here--there are tons of threads on puppy biting with tips. Rukie caused all 5 adults at our house to bleed but now he never bites. I was so happy when those needle teeth fell out.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I tried everything back when dog was in his biting stage and it seemed like nothing worked except to spray bitter apple spray on things he liked to bite (my hands included). It worked to deter him.... it's non-toxic and doesn't hurt them. It's worth a shot!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Madi Mccann*-I merged your two threads together into one in the Puppy Section so you would have all the replies and information in the same thread.

Good luck with your pup


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What you describe is pretty normal puppy behavior. Golden Retriever puppies are known as "land sharks" around here. They tend to be very mouthy and bite hands and forearms. Trying to redirect your pup is a good strategy. Make sure he has chew toys and ice cubes available. But keep in mind that your boy is only 14 weeks old and he will be teething for quite some time--he still has his puppy teeth. Things may get worse when his big adult teeth begin to come in. Our Max, who is now almost 9 years old, was very mouthy and chewed on my hands and forearms for at least the first year, probably a little beyond that. I had cuts on my hands and arms constantly. It did not help that Max was a very big puppy--30 pounds at 11 weeks. Then one day I noticed that the cuts were gone. At about age 2 and a half all the chewing and biting was over and Max became a certified therapy dog. On the other hand, our Rocky is almost 2 years old, and has never been particularly mouthy, and mostly chewed his toys during the first year. My advice is to be patient as possible with Arlo. Cool name, BTW.


----------



## GottaLoveGoldens (Jun 2, 2019)

Your Arlo looks like my new pup Clover! Clover is our 3rd golden - our last one was deemed "the most well behaved dog in the neighborhood". Then, came Clover.... She is WAY more mouthy/bitey than my previous two pups. Everything you are describing is her - she super clever and sweet, but definitely has NO pressure point (will continue to clamp down until sometimes blood is drown). Most of the time now (at 16 weeks) her major snaps/bites come during her "zoomie" morning and evening - and usually it's when she is being "re-directed" from something she's not supposed to be doing. (i.e. chewing clothes, furniture). She will let out a little "growl" and sometimes lash out with a snarl. This has all gotten better, even in the last two weeks, with everything you are doing - redirection, stopping play and "ignoring her", a vigilant "NO".... We are also starting puppy classes so hoping even one or two more pointers can come my way too. Keep up what you are doing - I think it's just going to take time and continuous discipline. Like I said, there has been a definite improvement for us from even 12 weeks to now 16 weeks.....


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Stuart got better at the 4 1/2 month mark. Stuart was so bad I went and got a Tetanus shot... Also had to buy new clothes after this stage was over. 

Now he just grabs my wrist and loves to unties my shoes, overall he is good.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

keep toys handy and literally put one in his mouth when he goes for skin or clothing, encourage him to chew the toy and praise him when he does. just be consistent with that, he will start doing it less and learn to chew toys instead of you.

You can also try teaching him to kiss instead. put peanut butter on your hand, let him lick it, say "good lick", practice that and then when he starts to bite, and him to "kiss" instead. eventually he will kiss when you ask him to.


----------

